# التحكم في درجة الحرارة باستخدام pic18f4550



## eng.yahya90 (11 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .... هاد مشروع بسيط لمادة المايكرو كنترولير ...المشروع بيتكلم عن التحكم في درجة حرارة غرفة من خلال استخدام المتحكم الدقيق (pic18f4550) وان شاء الله ينال اعجابكم الملف في المرفقات ...... 
دمتم في حفظ الله


----------



## المهندس الحلي (11 يناير 2012)

المشروع لطيف وممتاز ويستحق التقدير .


----------



## بنت الشام الابية (3 نوفمبر 2014)

مرحبا مهندس
كيف ممكن جيب الهكس فايل للبرنامج 
ما عم يزبط اعمله كومبايل


----------



## مهندس عصبي (6 نوفمبر 2014)

مشكور جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## mabaenerga (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاك الله خيــــــــــــــــر


----------



## waelazzaz (13 يناير 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## bilalZ (18 يناير 2015)

مشكور اخونا


----------



## المهندس مبروك م (2 مايو 2015)

بارك الله فيك.


----------



## aboamr007 (8 يونيو 2015)

شكرا لك


----------

